# Monitor 1 Pixel kaputt nach 10 Tagen aufgefallen, was tun?



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich habe Weihnachten einen Monitor bekommen (Samsung S22B300). Heute ist mir aufgefallen, das ein Pixel kaputt ist. Es ist auf jeden Fall kein dreck, da man erkennt, wenn man nah ran geht, das es ein Pixel ist.
Mein Vater behauptet, das man den nicht wegen einem Pixel umtauschen kann, da Bildschirme nicht so genau verarbeitet werden.
Was würdet ihr jetzt auf meiner Stelle machen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2013)

Zurück schicken, die Garantie muss greifen.
Das ist 100pro ein Mangel !


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Ähm muss ich irgendwie nachweisen das der schon vorher kaputt war oder muss ich das nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2013)

Ein defekter Pixel ist kein Reklamationsgrund 



> *Kleine Einführung in die Pixelwelt*
> 
> Um ein objektives Kriterium bei der Bewertung der Zumutbarkeit zu haben, wurde die DIN Norm ISO 13406-2 eingeführt. Sie bewertet LCDs nach Kriterien wie Leuchtdichte, Kontrast und Farbe und räumt jedem Bildschirm ein bestimmtes Maß an Fehlerhäufigkeit ein. Unterschieden wird dabei in vier Fehlerklassen, die für schwarze und leuchtende Pixel und Subpixel gelten.
> 
> Die meisten Hersteller sehen sich nicht imstande, ihren Kunden einen Fehlerklasse I-Bildschirm zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Produktionskosten würden sich durch eine Null-Fehlertoleranz nahezu verdoppeln, so der Tonus. Deshalb setzen viele die Fehlerklasse II als Maßstab für die Garantieabwicklung: liegt die Gesamtzahl der fehlerhaften Bildpunkte über der zulässigen Summe, hat der Kunde das Recht zu einem Umtausch


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2013)

Es gibt im Normalfall keinen Grund für einen defekten Pixel den Monitor zu tauschen. Es gibt ja sogenannte Pixelfehlerklassen die eine Menge an Fehlern definieren. Hier mal der Asuzug von Samsung. Entweder man hat einen kulanten Händler der einem den Monitor trotzdem tauscht oder man nutzt die 14 Tage Frist ( was allerdings ja unfair wäre ). Man hätte im Vorfeld schon einen Test durchführen lassen können, auch wenn der etwas Geld kostet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube aber kaum, das ein Händler sich weigern wird diesen TFT zurück zu nehmen, das wäre grob Geschäftsschädigend.
Weil den Kunden sieht er nie wieder, und dies würde auch bekannt werden wenn er dies nicht machen würde (Mundpropaganda).


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Also habe ich pech gehabt und muss mit dem kaputtem pixel leben? 
Man -.- Habe mir extra nen neuen gewünscht, da im altem monitor eine gewitterfliege drin war und die mich gestört hat da sie tot war... Das jetzige problem ist da ja nicht viel besser 

Edit: Wie teuer ist ca. so eine reparatur von einem pixel? Oder kann man das nicht reparieren lassen?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2013)

> Ich glaube aber kaum, das ein Händler sich weigern wird diesen TFT zurück zu nehmen


 
Und was soll ich deiner Meinung nach dann mit dem zurückgenommenen machen ? 

Zurückschicken kann ich den nicht denn als Händler greift für mich nicht das Warenfernabsatzgesetz (Umtausch innerhalb von 14 tagen)

@TE 
http://udpix.free.fr/


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Januar 2013)

Bei meinem Samsung Monitor ist auch ein Pixel kaputt. Meiner ist Fehlerklasse 2 und da wird wie schon geschrieben bei einem kaputten Pixel nicht getauscht. 

Du könntest ihn innerhalb der 14 Tage zurückschicken, aber das wäre nicht wirklich die feine Art, dann bekommt jemand anders deinen gebrauchten Bildschirm mit dem Defekten Pixel.

Wo ist das kaputte Pixel denn? Bei mit ist es ganz am Rand und fällt kaum auf. 
(Afaik wird auch bei (Samsung?) Fehlerklasse 2 getauscht, wenn das defekte Pixel in der Mitte vom Bild ist, bin mit aber nicht sicher.)


----------



## Daxelinho (2. Januar 2013)

Ist er denn aus dem Internet? Wenn ja, und er noch keine 14 Tage bei euch ist, dann kannst du ihn ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2013)

Darum bieten Händler ja den Test an. Es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten, wie zb hier weiter unten aber es gibt dafür generell keine Garantie das es klappt. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal, aber mein Dealer hat den Retour genommen. Ansonsten gibt es bis auf dem Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl keine Möglichkeit da was zu machen, selbst ein Paneltausch könnte wieder welche aufweisen.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Also der Bildschirm ist nicht aus dem Internet.
Habe grad noch eine interessante entdeckung gemacht mit DPT.
Wenn ich nen schwarzen hintergrund habe, wird der pixel bisschen grau und bei blauem hintergrund wird der pixel fast das blau nur kleines bisschen heller, sonst bei den anderen farben ist er schwarz
Kann es sein das es nur eine pixelstörung ist und die zu beheben ist?

Edit: Der pixel ist ca. 2 cm vom rand rechts entfernt


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2013)

Du hast nicht den link bei meinem letzten Post bemerkt oder ? 

Das ist ein Tool das versucht tote Pixel wiederzubeleben 
UDPixel - udpix.free.fr


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube eher, dass die Teilfarben rot u. grün ausgefallen sind u. das Bild bei Schwarz u. Blau anders wirkt, letztenendes allerdings der Pixel nur noch blau leuchten kann.
P.S. Ich habe auf meinen Monitor 50€ Rabatt bekommen, (Ausstellungsstück) hatte allerdings Pech, dass dieser (als Ausstellungsstück ) 2 Pixelfehler hat, mich störts inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

doch aber ich kam noch nicht zu, ihn fertig zu laden, da ich mit 6 kb/s surfe, halt langsames handy internet am pc 

Also habe jetzt das programm runtergeladen aber ich verstehe die rechte hälfte von dem programm nicht wirklich. Wenn ich das starte, blinkt links am bildschirm nen pixel sonst nichts.

Edit: Ah das kann man da drauf schieben... Aber das bringt irgendwie nichts, man sieht selbst hinter dem geflacker noch den kaputten pixel.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mit dem Tool auch noch nicht geschafft aber du solltest Geduld mitbringen 

mehr wie das weiß ich auch nicht ...



> *Pixelfehler beheben*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

@Rapo - Das geht ja nicht unbedingt sofort - damit es funktioniert, wenn es überhaupt funktioniert, sollte man die Sache schon mal über Nacht laufen lassen.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Also soll ich das jetzt so bis sonntag an lassen, sollte es dann evtl. effektiv sein? Oder ist so lange schon schlecht für den bildschirm?


----------



## dmxforever (2. Januar 2013)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ist er denn aus dem Internet? Wenn ja, und er noch keine 14 Tage bei euch ist, dann kannst du ihn ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken


 Wenn er ihn unter dem Christbaum gefunden hat, wird der Monitor wohl schon ein paar Tage früher angekommen sein. Also wird die Grenze für das Fernabsatzgesetz wohl schon überschritten sein.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4863758 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube aber kaum, das ein Händler sich weigern wird diesen TFT zurück zu nehmen, das wäre grob Geschäftsschädigend.
> Weil den Kunden sieht er nie wieder, und dies würde auch bekannt werden wenn er dies nicht machen würde (Mundpropaganda).


 

naja, wenn jeder so eine Einstellung hat... 

Wenn der Händler KULANT ist, macht er das. Ich weiß es bei K&M (Kann auch sein, dass das zur Insolvenz beigetragen hat xD ) - wahrscheinlich auch bei Mindfactory o.Ä aber im blödsten Fall nimmt er ihn nicht zurück. 

Man kann es natürlich versuchen, ihn dennoch zurückzugeben. 

Und wie schon beschrieben, kommt es darauf an, wo der Pixelfehler sich befindet. Bei Pixelfehlerklasse 2 wird ein Monitor mit einem einzigen Pixelfehler nur als defekt angesehen, wenn er sich in der sehr zentralen Fläche des Monitors befindet. Also mittig in der Mitte des Panels. 



Rapolution schrieb:


> Also habe ich pech gehabt und muss mit dem kaputtem pixel leben?
> Man -.- Habe mir extra nen neuen gewünscht, da im altem monitor eine  gewitterfliege drin war und die mich gestört hat da sie tot war... Das  jetzige problem ist da ja nicht viel besser
> 
> Edit: Wie teuer ist ca. so eine reparatur von einem pixel? Oder kann man das nicht reparieren lassen?


 

Reparatur lohnt sich nicht, Panels sind wegwerfprodukte.

Eventuell wirst du mit ihm leben müssen, ich würde aber versuchen, ihn innerhalb des Fernabsatzgesetzes zurückzugeben. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, WO der Fehler ist (Beschreibung, Foto?) Hast du ihn lokal gekauft, sieht es da anders aus. Einfach mal mit dem Händler in Verbindung setzen, notfalls lässt sich auch etwas aushandeln  
z.B. Wenn der Händler unkulant ist schlägst halt vor er verkauft ihn als mit Pixelfehler ausgeschrieben und du kriegst dein Geld minus 15% zurück oder so.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Ja der Monitor an sich ist schon ca. fast 1 Monat hier.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Eventuell wirst du mit ihm leben müssen, ich würde aber versuchen, ihn innerhalb des Fernabsatzgesetzes zurückzugeben. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, WO der Fehler ist (Beschreibung, Foto?) Hast du ihn lokal gekauft, sieht es da anders aus. Einfach mal mit dem Händler in Verbindung setzen, notfalls lässt sich auch etwas aushandeln
> z.B. Wenn der Händler unkulant ist schlägst halt vor er verkauft ihn als mit Pixelfehler ausgeschrieben und du kriegst dein Geld minus 15% zurück oder so.



Also der Monitor wurde direkt im Geschäft (Saturn) gekauft. 

Da wo der rote Punkt ist, ist der Pixelfehler


----------



## Thallassa (2. Januar 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> Also der Monitor wurde direkt im Geschäft (Saturn) gekauft.
> 
> Da wo der rote Punkt ist, ist der Pixelfehler


 
Ach du Schande, bei Saturn... Und da wo der Pixelfehler ist..Naja, das ist einfach kein Mangel. Kannst dich mit Saturn-Angestellten streiten und das Freeware-Tool da benutzen. Die Reihenfolge ist dir überlassen.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Was ist das für ein freeware-tool? ist das das, womit ich dead pixel evtl. wiederbeleben kann? Also das was so schnell flackert, was ich bereits benutze?


----------



## Thallassa (2. Januar 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein freeware-tool? ist das das, womit ich dead pixel evtl. wiederbeleben kann? Also das was so schnell flackert, was ich bereits benutze?


 
Genau dieses war gemeint.


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Okay also bisher (nach ca. 2 Std.) hat sich nichts verändert... mal abwarten, hoffentlich klappts trotzdem noch.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Januar 2013)

Dieses Tool funktioniert nicht. Einen Pixelfehler kann man nicht reparieren.

Eigentlich eine Frechheit der Hersteller solche Bildschirme zu verkaufen auch wenns nur ein Pixelfehler

am Rand ist, sowas nervt einfach. Normal müssten sie bei der Produktion solche Panel sofort aussortieren. Aber nein sowas wird

natürlich trotzdem verkauft. Hilft nur eins : 

Bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand vorher für 20 - 30 Euro auf Fehler prüfen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2013)

> Eigentlich eine Frechheit der Hersteller solche Bildschirme zu verkaufen auch wenns nur ein Pixelfehler....


 
Würde aber die Preise richtig nach oben treiben


----------



## Rapolution (2. Januar 2013)

Hmm nichts zu machen... Muss ich wohl jetz mit dem pixelfehler leben... Muss ich mir wohl im März ca. nen neuen Bildschirm kaufen (wenns mich zu dolle stört).


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich gewöhnst du noch dran und dann fällts dir kaum noch auf. Mich hat's am Anfang auch furchtbar genervt und hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich Versuche ihn auf Kulanz tauschen zu lassen. 

Aber mittlerweile Merk ich's kaum. Nur wenn ich ein komplett schwarzes Bild hab, fällt auf, dass der grünblaue Punkt da irgendwie nicht hingehört.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2013)

Kleb ne Prilblume drauf


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Würde aber die Preise richtig nach oben treiben


 
Hmm hast Recht, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht. Dann bleibt eben nur die Pixelfehlerprüfung

lieber 30 Euro mehr bezahlen und dafür braucht man sich nicht mit so einem $cH€Iß Pixelfehler rumärgern.


----------

